

Microsoft's grinning robots or the Brotherhood of the Mac. Which is worse? - CrazedGeek
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/sep/28/charlie-brooker-microsoft-mac-windows

======
diroussel
This is from 2009. I love Charlie Brooker like the next man, but this isn't
really relevant any more.

